# Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur



## karstenkurt (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab schon viel hier gelesen und mir einige Ideen geholt. Nun möchte ich gerne in meinem Bachlauf eine Staustufe einbauen. Ich hatte mir überlegt diese aus Styrodur zu fertigen (kann ich leichte nachbearbeiten). Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich die Platte in dem Bachlauf befestige.
1. Idee: Platte einsetzen und die Zwischenraüme mit PU-Schaum ausschäumen, damit das dicht ist. Klebt PU-Schaum auf der normalen Teichfolie?
Oder hab Ihr ne andere Idee?

Danke für die Antworten.
KK


----------



## Jan Rö. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur*

Hallo karstenkurt

Nach meinen Erfahrungen haftet der PU- KLeber nicht sehr gut an der Teichfolie. 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur*

Hi KK,


wie wär's mit Innotec????


Das klebt fast alles und das auch unter Wasser, ganz ohne Chemie, lt. Herstellerangabe..........


Damit werden auch Flansche usw. an der Teichfolie geklebt und abgedichtet.........


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur*

Hi,

oder mit ganz gewöhlichem Aquarium"silikon"kleber

MfG Frank


----------



## karstenkurt (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur*

Hallo,

Innotec hab ich bei uns noch nirgends gesehen. ilikon wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, das der Frank noch Barrieren in seinen Bachlauf gemacht hat, finde den Thread aber nicht wieder.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> oder mit ganz gewöhlichem Aquarium"silikon"kleber



Mit dem Silikon haben mal wir an unserem alten Teich gearbeitet. Leider löste sich die "Klebeverbindung" nach einiger Zeit, genauer gesagt nach dem Winter ab. Man konnte das Silikon einfach von der Folie (damals noch PVC) abnehmen. Könnte es sein (ist nur eine Vermutung), dass das Silikon nicht frostfest ist ???


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur*

Hallo KK,

ich habe das so realisiert (etwas nach unten scrollen):
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225/page-5

Gruß Thias


----------



## karstenkurt (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf: Staustufen mit Styrodur*

Danke Thias,

schön zu lesen. Schöner Bachlauf. Wenn meiner nur schon soweit wäre. Suche im Augenblick hier bei uns einen Gartenbaubetrieb, wo ich günstig an Blähton und Zeolith rankomme. Im Baumarkt ist das ja selbst bei 20% Rabatt nicht zu bezahlen.

Ich habe es jetzt so gemacht, dass ich die Styrodurplatte maßlich sehr stramm zu geschnitten habe und im Bachlauf verklemmt habe.

Da ich gestern dabei war die Falten zu verkleben, habe ich die Platte gleich mit Folie verkleidet. Also dient die Styrodurplatte eigentlich nur zur Stabilität.

Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen mit


Ist das sowas wie Innotech oder "flüssige" Folie?


----------

